# Girl Scout killed by falling tree



## Xtra (Aug 10, 2005)

This occurred today a near my shop.

It seems there were girl scouts sitting around a picnic table during a first-aid training session when the oak tree over them failed. A counselor heard the cracking and tried yelling for the girls to move.

http://www.app.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20050810/NEWS/50810004

An 8-year-old girl died this morning and three other children were injured when a 30-foot oak tree fell on them as they sat at a picnic table in the Joseph A. Citta Scout Reservation in Waretown.

Authorities at the scene this afternoon said they still were uncertain what caused the tree to fall at 11:59 a.m. Authorities said the 8-year-old girl died instantly. The three other girls, ranging in age from 9 to 16, were taken to Southern Ocean County Hospital in Stafford, where they were treated for minor injuries, authorities said.

Authorities did not release the identities of the girls.

The Joseph A. Citta Scout Reservation on Brookville Road in the Brookville section of Waretown is a campground, which often holds scouting events.


----------



## Sylvatica (Aug 10, 2005)

The worst tragedies are the ones which strike the innocent young.

Made me think of my Girl Scout daughter...

My deepest sympathy.


----------



## notahacker (Aug 10, 2005)

That is a sad story.


----------



## Xtra (Aug 10, 2005)

*** update ***
Per our local news, it appears the girls were in a tent and not at a table.


----------



## Chris J. (Aug 12, 2005)

Very sad.

I hope that they are going to bring in some tree professionals to check out the grounds and take care of any problem trees.


----------



## clearance (Aug 13, 2005)

This story really sucks. You can bet your left nut that when guys show up to cut down the rest of the garbage trees the treehuggers and associated do-gooders will be out whining and snivelling. I have worked in a couple of parks that have many big, stone cold snags in them that can reach playing fields, trails etc. I wasn't falling those snags like I should have been, rather I was pruning healthy trees. Of course, an I.S.A. certified municipal worker was making the decisions.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Aug 14, 2005)

Xtra said:


> *** update ***
> Per our local news, it appears the girls were in a tent and not at a table.



The local news here showed a picture. It wasn't the whole tree, just one big branch. The tear off spot showed as rotten/hollow with a ring of healthy growth around it. Also said that there was a boom camera trying to set up for a shot there an may have "bumped" the limb".

From the picture I suspect the entire tree is rotten.

Harry K


----------



## pbtree (Aug 15, 2005)

Very sad story - my prayers go to the family and the other gilrs...


----------



## turnkey4099 (Aug 15, 2005)

turnkey4099 said:


> The local news here showed a picture. It wasn't the whole tree, just one big branch. The tear off spot showed as rotten/hollow with a ring of healthy growth around it. Also said that there was a boom camera trying to set up for a shot there an may have "bumped" the limb".
> 
> From the picture I suspect the entire tree is rotten.
> 
> Harry K




OOPSIES! That was the PGA one, sorry

Harry K


----------

